# Spiral Rib "Illusion" Socks



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

When spiral ribbing is worked with striped yarn, an interesting illusion is created: diamond zig-zags appear! The perfect yarn for this technique is KnitPicks "Felici"..... the color contrasts are bold and the stripes are broad and even. The color "Foxglove" was used for these socks. Spiral knitting is best worked on a circular needle, as the stitches "travel" as you knit round and round. 
For those with "sock savy" here are some notes for these ladies size medium socks knit top down on one Addi 12 inch, 2.5 mm circular needle:
* k1, P1 ribbing worked on 60 sts for ten rounds.
* 12 sts increased around to 72 sts for spiral rib ankle portion.
* Spiral Rib: (on a mult of 6 sts) [ K2, YO, K 2, K2 tog]> repeat this around 
and around without any marker to form the ankle.
* Before start of heel flap, decrease 12sts around to 60 sts total and finish
as basic sock.
Because I appreciate symetry and balance, I worked the spiral ribbing of the second sock to run in the opposite direction and create a mirror image.
This rib is: [ SSK, K2, YO, K2 ]> around.


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Wow, beautifully done. Very, very nice.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Stunning, I've never seen that before. Great socks!


----------



## easterisa (Mar 25, 2011)

Beautiful socks, thanks for all the info. You are a real friends to all of us who knit socks.


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow!!!

Lynne


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

WOW!!! This is one I am going to have to try. Thank you Eric.


----------



## BarbB (Sep 12, 2011)

I love the socks! Thanks for sharing the pattern!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks, that is really clever!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Lovely!!!


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

your socks as well as all your knitting is so beautiful


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

This is a definite "keeper" for me. You really do marvelous work.

Sorry to say Knitpicks is discontinuing Felici. They have only four color choices left. The good news is it is on a deeply discounted sale.


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Who would have thought this would happen. Really cool. Thanks.


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

Nicely done


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Neat!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh Eric! These are so cool!! Thank you so much for sharing. I MUST make these also for my son. (Ok, maybe for me too)  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Soandsew4 (Sep 15, 2013)

Do you think this could be done with two differnt colored balls of yarn to create the stripe? Where would you make the color changes?


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Soandsew4 said:


> Do you think this could be done with two differnt colored balls of yarn to create the stripe? Where would you make the color changes?


Yes, this could be done with seperate yarns....change every six or seven rounds. :thumbup:


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

Beautiful. As always your work is outstanding. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

Thank you for the pictures and for the information. Summer is a nice time to knit small projects.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Great socks ,Eric! Love them... :thumbup:


----------



## Soandsew4 (Sep 15, 2013)

sockit2me said:


> Yes, this could be done with seperate yarns....change every six or seven rounds. :thumbup:


Thanks, I have just the two colors.


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

can i ask which heel you used for these? please


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

crochet_away said:


> can i ask which heel you used for these? please


I used a French heel. Here is a link to several types of heel shapings:

http://www.socknitters.com/Tips/heels_by_the_number.htm


----------



## pheonas (Oct 30, 2011)

You are so incredibly talented. I think my work is good and then you post and I realise I am delusional


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

These look great! Lovely colors.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Eric, you are a sock genius! I love these socks! Thanks for the pattern!!


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Love the socks.


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow that is an awesome link, Thank you dear it's much appreciated 


sockit2me said:


> I used a French heel. Here is a link to several types of heel shapings:
> 
> http://www.socknitters.com/Tips/heels_by_the_number.htm


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Grapejelli said:


> Stunning, I've never seen that before. Great socks!


They are so cool!


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

Recently, I made Yoga socks that had this spiral rib pattern. I like it. I did not, however, make a mirror image sock. I thought about it, but did not. Your socks are very pretty; I love the colors.


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Those are some beautiful socks! You make everything sound so easy!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Beautiful colors. Would not stare at pattern to long. Made my eyes go goofy.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

As,always your work s just great.I might have to try this.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the technique! I have just the right yarn to try it out.


----------



## Searley (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow, you never cease to amaze - those socks are gorgeous! And while I'm at it, a great big thank you for inspiring me to try sock knitting (which I had avoided all my life thinking it was beyond me). Having mastered the basics using your excellent sock manual, I'm now moving on to lace and patterned socks, so can't wait to try these out!


----------



## rosered43 (Mar 27, 2014)

Amazing!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks,these are a must make for me.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks,these are a must make for me. Oops


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

These are so neat!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Lovely socks!!


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

Wow, yet another thing to add to my to do list. These look fabulous!!!!!!


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Love them. Was the yarn self striping or did you use 2 different colors?


----------



## RV Granny (Jul 17, 2011)

could this pattern be used for toe up socks?


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Lovely socks ! Thanks for sharing the pattern. &#9829;


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Cool socks. Thanks for including the directions.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Excellent. Wonderful idea to produce something different from self striping sock yarn, which I am completely tired of. Self striping yarn short, or long colorways has become so popular that some designers are using it for any pattern. I noticed so many lately where the stitch pattern has completely been lost within the color changes. But your socks are a very creative use of this type of yarn.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

What a cool phenomenon!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Interesting! The spiraling gives new meaning to self-striping. 
Thanks for sharing your instructions for these amazing socks. :thumbup:


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

Searley said:


> Wow, you never cease to amaze - those socks are gorgeous! And while I'm at it, a great big thank you for inspiring me to try sock knitting (which I had avoided all my life thinking it was beyond me). Having mastered the basics using your excellent sock manual, I'm now moving on to lace and patterned socks, so can't wait to try these out!


You said exactly what was in my mind. Very grateful for Eric's super pattern and encouraged by all the beautiful pictures of socks here on KP.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Eric's that are wonderful. We both are in a spiral kind of mode. Here is a pair that I call Spiral Socks made out of that incredibly bright yarn that I used for my Girls Weekend Socks.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

LOVE them. May have to try them. I knit quite a few socks and have been fighting an entrelac pattern for several weeks now.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

So Eric - can these socks be made using the magic loop method? I have only made one pair of socks so far and this is the method that I used.
Do I have to do the increases and decreases or can I just knit with the same amt. of stitches? I know you have explained your reasons for doing this but I am not sure if I am ready.
And Oh Yes - btw - your socks are elegant.


----------



## cerdeirocas (May 19, 2014)

Looks fabulous!!


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

Awesome, Eric.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

marimom: Yes, you can use magic loop and you can work toe up.
Because the ribbing contracts the ankle quite a bit, those extra stitches are necessary....60 sts would be way too tight!


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Suo: Are we both spiraling out of control ??!! Summer heat!
Your socks are cool and lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Awesome socks&#128522;


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Another lovely sock pattern - interesting effect with yarn. Have bookmarked ready to add to my sock patterns. Many thanks for sharing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> Suo: Are we both spiraling out of control ??!! Summer heat!
> Your socks are cool and lovely. :thumbup:


Round and round we go, where we stop, we'll never know!


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow! Those are very cool socks!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Fabulous!


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't knit socks but will try this pattern on "something" I make.....I love it.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

MotherHensRoost said:


> Wow, beautifully done. Very, very nice.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

WOW! Gorgeous. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Who knew??? :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Wow  enjoy your day


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

How cool is that! Nicely done.


----------



## vallie65 (Jul 1, 2014)

thanks for sharing. I will try making the socks.


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow! I love you locks! Beautiful!


----------



## golfmom1018 (Apr 17, 2011)

Love your socks! Thank you for always sharing your knitting expertise with us.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm going to call them your WOW socks because they truly are! Beautiful work as always. Thanks for sharing. Like your new avatar photo. :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Beautiful socks. I love the color and pattern.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Nicely done socks. :thumbup:


----------



## mimaw Dee (Jun 13, 2013)

Beautiful socks!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

thank u, thank u, thank u.



sockit2me said:


> marimom: Yes, you can use magic loop and you can work toe up.
> Because the ribbing contracts the ankle quite a bit, those extra stitches are necessary....60 sts would be way too tight!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Gorgeous socks. You are one clever man! Love the pattern and your tips are always so appreciated. Hugs, Kimmy


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful socks &#128158;


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Eric,
I love these socks.
Is there a way to make them using the toe up method? I prefer toe up by far.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Just caught up with this post thanks to another KP member. These are fantastic socks! Always something special from your needles!!


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you for another fantastic idea. Will be making these for the kids for Christmas. Perhaps with a matching headband for the skiers.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

perfectly~beautiful!!!!!.......just pray they don't run!!!!


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

Thank you so much. I just cast on and am going to use your pattern.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

As always, a great pair of socks made by the master!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

You chose your yarn well. Lovely socks in the end. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## JoLink (Oct 17, 2016)

sockit2me said:


> When spiral ribbing is worked with striped yarn, an interesting illusion is created: diamond zig-zags appear! The perfect yarn for this technique is KnitPicks "Felici"..... the color contrasts are bold and the stripes are broad and even. The color "Foxglove" was used for these socks. Spiral knitting is best worked on a circular needle, as the stitches "travel" as you knit round and round.
> For those with "sock savy" here are some notes for these ladies size medium socks knit top down on one Addi 12 inch, 2.5 mm circular needle:
> * k1, P1 ribbing worked on 60 sts for ten rounds.
> * 12 sts increased around to 72 sts for spiral rib ankle portion.
> ...


They are beautiful!


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank you, Eric, for another outstanding sock pattern. Everything you knit or crochet is fabulous! Thank you again for your wonderful sock pattern that enabled me to become a sock addict!


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

These socks are super ! I've never been brave enough to try socks but I sure am tempted by these. Perfect knitting!


----------



## sharonlee (Feb 13, 2011)

Eric, these are just too cool for those of us that run a little slower could you please post the directions for going in reverse on the second sock thank you so much


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

sharonlee said:


> Eric, these are just too cool for those of us that run a little slower could you please post the directions for going in reverse on the second sock thank you so much


The directions are the last line of my original post: Reverse rib is: [ SSK, K2, YO, K2 ]> around.


----------



## sharonlee (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you for your quick reply. I want to try these they look fun


----------



## momcos (Jun 25, 2013)

I love these socks and I have several skeins of Felici yarn waiting to be made into socks. I prefer to knit toe up, so would I still knit the pattern as per your directions or should it be reversed in some way. Sorry for the silly question, but I’m one of those unfortunate people that can’t just see the pattern when reading the stitches.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

momcos said:


> I love these socks and I have several skeins of Felici yarn waiting to be made into socks. I prefer to knit toe up, so would I still knit the pattern as per your directions or should it be reversed in some way. Sorry for the silly question, but I'm one of those unfortunate people that can't just see the pattern when reading the stitches.


The pattern can be worked the same way for toe up, but remember to increase to 72 stitches for the leg portion as this spiral rib pulls in considerably.


----------



## momcos (Jun 25, 2013)

Thank you so much sockit2me!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

So fun. Thanks for the info on how to create our own pair!


----------



## MarianneW (Mar 21, 2014)

Had 2 skeins, burgundy and multi, worked up in a beautiful harlequin pattern. Thanks so much for the detailed instructions.


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

Another beautiful lot of knitting. You always do such a brilliant job, well done :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

You are so clever. These socks are WILD! Beautiful knitting as always.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Cool socks, sock it to me


----------



## Pintel (Sep 27, 2015)

May he rest in peace.
I did not know him but always looked for his postings. His knitting skills and use of yarn were good. The times when he wrote about someone else's knitting were appreciated.

Thank you for this thread.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Eric, these are so fun! Thanks for giving us your wisdom and stitch pattern to follow along.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

A beautiful talented soul may he rest in peace.


----------

